# Compressor cycling every 10 minutes 3 times. Not cooling well.



## Elang22 (6 mo ago)

I am looking for some answers to why my A/C compressor is cycling on and off about every 10 minutes. It will shutdown for about 5 seconds, turn on for 3-5 seconds, turn off for 5 seconds, turn on again, shut off again, then turn on and stay on for another 10 minutes or so before repeating. It is worse on very hot days. 
I have a Sense home energy monitor and see that the unit exponentially draws more power over the 10 minutes and then starts cycling as stated. Once it is back on the power consumption is lower and will slowly rise
again. I have two air conditioning units and the other one works just fine without this problem. Also the voltage coming into the house is very stable. 240VAC phase to phase. 
I have had a HVAC company look at this but they did not find an issue. 
I know that something is wrong because that unit does not cool very well for the small space that it has to cool. Also, I am pretty sure that a AC compressor cycling like that is not good for it.
I am trying to understand why it is cycling like this and what would be the cause and fix. 
Thanks for your help in advance.
Please see the pictures below for an example of what it is doing.
I have shut that system off until I can get answers to prevent damage.


----------



## Elang22 (6 mo ago)

Solved. System was overcharged


----------

